# Top 50 Canadian Personal Finance Websites (Alexa Score)



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

http://lsminsurance.ca/life-insurance-canada/2014/12/top-50-canadian-personal-finance-websites

This will keep me busy reading over the holidays!


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the posting Addy! 
Lots of good blogs listed that I read, and a few that I'll be sure to check out.

I notice that Canadian Capitalist is there. What ever happened? He seems to have stopped posting.  Too bad, it was one of my favourite blogs when he actively wrote. He was a founding member here at CMF too, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

CC is still around, just not blogging very much. I know he's very busy raising a young family. He was indeed a founder of CMF with FrugalTrader. Two bright guys for sure!


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats MOA on cracking the top 20.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Great thread and website. I am tempted to archive the list of sites in case that original website goes offline. Nice to see some familiar names on there. Congrats to our MOA for making the list as well as CC and MDJ. Kinda wish CMF had of made the list but maybe forums are excluded from their selection methodology.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Kinda wish CMF had of made the list but maybe forums are excluded from their selection methodology.


Not sure where they found the category, but CMF is on Alexa. 20% of visits from India, 8% Philippines


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a great list of websites to check out, some I have heard of, some I haven't. But, how do they determine if they are Canadian? The first one I clicked on, Modest Money, does not appear to be Canadian.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone else dislike Moneysense, I find its the MensHealth of investing.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

RBull said:


> Congrats MOA on cracking the top 20.


Thanks RBull and Royal  

The beauty of this forum is we continue to learn from each other. Everyone has a valid experience to share. Cheers to the CMF (and CC and FT who created it).


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

supperfly17 said:


> Anyone else dislike Moneysense, I find its the MensHealth of investing.


I do not like Money Sense at all - neither the website, nor the magazine.
The website is now behind a paywall for subscribers only.
I find it hilarious that a pedestrian magazine like M/S would make their website a paywall.

Then they have PR shills that post links to articles that are behind the paywall on their Twitter feed.


----------



## Electric (Jul 19, 2013)

I think MoneySense is great! You only have to buy it once, all subsequent issues are the same!


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

supperfly17 said:


> Anyone else dislike Moneysense, I find its the MensHealth of investing.


I read Mineysense regularly, and find the occasional morsel of good information. Of course, the CMF gives far more current, and a far better variety of money situations 

Can't comment on MensHealth at all.


----------



## SavingMentor (Dec 19, 2010)

PrairieGal said:


> That's a great list of websites to check out, some I have heard of, some I haven't. But, how do they determine if they are Canadian? The first one I clicked on, Modest Money, does not appear to be Canadian.


I believe they follow the Canadian personal finance scene so they based most of it on that. It's usually pretty easy to tell from the blogger's/website's about page. However, I do believe they made a few mistakes.

Jeremy from Modest Money, is in fact Canadian born but he writes primarily for Americans. I don't remember where I got this information from, because it isn't on his About page now. I also don't know if he still lives in Canada or not.

However, there are a couple of others I am pretty sure aren't Canadian at all like Dividend Mantra and Frugal Rules. I think they just did their best to put together a solid list is all.


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

I made the list at #40. I'm actually surprised since I just started writing this year. Glad someone is reading the content.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha good point Electric. I've often thought that.

Featuring such articles as:
"Couch Potato"
"Rich at any age"
"How to save a million bucks"


----------

